# Looking for RP partners for discord. (18+ NSFW)



## MediaWolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello there, I am The Media Wolf. I'm an active role-player who enjoys creating worlds and stories. I'm looking for people to join me in these worlds. I like to mix adventure, action and romance along with the other good bits together in original RPs. I primarily like fantasy and sci-fi settings. I have a collection of fantasy worlds set in pseudo medieval eras and a couple modern fantasy worlds. As for sci-fi that's one big world with several different plants, races and so on.  If you're interested in discussing things further you can find me on Discord or PM me here.

Little update:
If you're unsure about rping with me, you can ask me questions In DMs before joining me on Discord. I want to be sure you can enjoy the rps before we commit to them. So feel free to ask questions.

Another little update:
I tend to avoid including known IPs within my rps. So I won't include references/ characters and places from films, TV series, books. After all they wouldn't  be compatible with my worlds. I also don't like doing fandom based Rps. Although similar things may exist after all there are 'light sabers' and 'power armour' across known sci-fi worlds.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello, I'd be interested in sci-fi RP  you can send me your discord tag in PMs


----------



## MediaWolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Man, that didn't take long. XD


----------



## MediaWolf (Sep 29, 2019)

*added a small update*


----------



## Foxex (Sep 29, 2019)

wouldn't mind a sci-fi one to expand on my sonas race/species

send me a DM with w/e details on you got sci-fi yea?


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 30, 2019)

I have a couple characters that can fit into fantasy/sci fi! I just don't write sexual NSFW (i don't care if who i am writing with does). Other dark topics (gore, bodily harm, and the like) I like to do!


----------



## MediaWolf (Sep 30, 2019)

Very well, feel free to DM any questions you have. We can work out the details here or on Discord.


----------



## MediaWolf (Oct 1, 2019)

Another little update.


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 11, 2019)

If it's not too late, I'm interested! In either sci-fi or fantasy


----------



## MediaWolf (Oct 12, 2019)

Hit me up in a DM we can discuss details.


----------



## MediaWolf (Oct 27, 2019)

Bump this up, I guess.


----------



## GrayMech (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd like to try some fantasy RP with you if you're still looking!


----------



## MediaWolf (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump*


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 7, 2020)

May I PM you for role play?


----------



## MediaWolf (Jan 7, 2020)

Of course, do you need my Discord? I'll send it via PM on here, or do you want use the forum PMs?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 7, 2020)

Can you please 


MediaWolf said:


> Of course, do you need my Discord? I'll send it via PM on here, or do you want use the forum PMs?


Can you please send it in my PMs?


----------



## Yonell flow (Jan 8, 2020)

are you still looking for rp partners ? if so i'd be delighted to try rp-ing with you ^^


----------



## MediaWolf (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes I am still looking. PM me, i'll send you my discord.


----------

